# Another Flat Cat Review



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I ran home at lunch because I was expecting the Flat Cat to be delivered in the mail today.

It was.

I just came back inside from a 15-minute shoot with it.

Slingman did an excellent review. I can't add much to what he has already said.

I own three King Cat slingshots already. I know the quality to expect from Jack Koehler.

This Fat Cat does not disappoint.

If you are a slingshot enthusiast, you MUST have his slingshots in your collection. There is no way Jack is making any money off of these things. He sells them way too cheap.

If you have to mow a couple of yards, pick up aluminum cans, or donate plasma.... do it. These frames are worth every penny.

The whole "hammer grip" issue is a non-factor. I can shoot this baby just fine with my thumb and finger supporting the forks. I'm not sure why it has been said you have to use hammer grip.

The "finger-braced" holding system will work with this. That is the only way I shot it today and the only way I will shoot it in the future.

She shot beautifully with both the flatbands and the psuedo-tapered tubes that Jack includes. Both of those style of bands are what Jack intended, they are easy to construct, and they work great.

But let me be the first to bring up the use of Chinese tubes with the Flat Cat. If you shoot Chinese tubes, you want the Flat Cat. This thing is begging for that style of band set-up. I zipped off several shots with some Chinese tubes I got from Smitty, and it seems to be a perfect match.

Mr. Koehler, another great product, sir!!!!!

WD40


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Good review; thanks. I hope to get one of these Flat Cats soon.

How 'bout posting some pics?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome Wd40, I am looking forward to shooting with one too !


----------

